# Wolf Creek Backcountry



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

There is some good stuff out there...



















but I have always been told "If you want to share the backcountry goods, you do it by taking someone there, not by plastering it on the internet". So sorry, no specifics....but if you look at a map, locate the Lobo overlook and start from there.


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

dude, didn't you post specific directions to access the cottonwood area...so you'll give local beta out but not wolf creek...


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

I grew up at Wolf Creek and it’s a great place to ski, no real secrets climb till you can’t climb any more, ski down till you have to climb again and stay out of avalanche terrian . Not really trying to be a smart ass but there is a ton to explore there, on both sides of the pass and both sides of the road….exploring is half the fun, as suggested above get map scope out some routes and have a good time. Stay safe and remember the ski area is small and the surrounding communities are small be prepared for longer response time if assistance is needed….Have fun…


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

psu96 said:


> dude, didn't you post specific directions to access the cottonwood area...so you'll give local beta out but not wolf creek...


That was true backcountry. Accessed from a trailhead, not by ducking a rope at a resort. My directions for the Cottonwood tour were pretty straight forward. I don't want to be responsible for giving someone directions to backcountry lines where they may end up lost in the east fork drainage....for example.

Paddlebizzle PM'd me for more details and I gave them to him. I just didn't feel it was appropriate to post where every gaper in the state can read it.

Plus, someone posted asking about Monarch Sidecountry and I didn't give out the goods on that either....people can get pretty worked up about you sharing their sidecountry stashes....


----------



## RockingTime (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's a great place to stay: Welcome | Wolf Creek Backcountry


----------

